# صور تمارين تقوية و وقاية ومنع آلام عضلات الظهر



## marmora jesus (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*إن الذين يحافظون على صحة جيدة و جسد متناسق ليس من الضروري أنهم أقل عرضة للإصابة بآلام الظهر ، لكنهم يميلون إلى الشفاء بشكل اسرع من أولئك الخاملون أصحاب الاجساد غير المتناسقة*​ 
*صور تمارين تقوية عضلات الظهر*​ 
*رفع الذراع والساق المعاكسة*​

*هذا واحد من افضل التمارين لظهرك وأيضآ من أسهلها , وهو يقوي عضلات البطن بالإضافة إلى عضلات الظهر . ويحمي العمود الفقري ويحسن من وضع جسدك أيضآ .*
*عندما تقومين بعمل التمرين ، حاولي أن تكملي من 8 – 12 رفعة لكل ذراع وساق . استريحي دقيقة ، ثم كرري السلسلة مرة أخرى . وإن إداء التمرين مرتين أو ثلاث مرات في الاسبوع سوف يحافظ على عضلاتك قوية ومرنة*​​ 
*




*

*ارقدي ووجهك لأسفل وساقاك ممتدتان ومستقيمتان خلفك ، واصابع قدميك ممتدة للخلف ، وذراعاك ممتدتان ومستقيمتان فوق رأسك , اجعلي ذقنك مرتفعة عن الارض في مستوى مريح*​ 
*



*

*ارفعي ذراعك الأيسر وساقك اليمنى ببطء في نفس الوقت حتى يبتعدا بمقدار بوصات قليلة عن الارض . ابقي على هذ الوضع ، ثم اخفضيهما ببطء لأسفل إلى وضع البداية . كرري هذا على الجانب الآخر*​ 
*صور أفضل تمارين لمنع آلام الظهر*​

*تحتاجين إلى تقوية عضلات بطنك وظهرك لكي تدعمي وتحمي العمود الفقري . ومن المهم أيضى أن تقومي بعمل إطالة لمنطقة العضلات المأبطية ( العضلات الخلفية للفخذين ) . التمرينات التالية سوف تجعل ظهرك قويآ وخاليآ من الالام*​ 
*بسط الظهر*​​ 
*



**



*

*ارقدي على بطنك . اجعلي وركيك على الارض ، واسندي جسدك على ساعديك وارفعي صدرك . أبقي على وضع الاطالة هذا لمدة بضع ثوان ، ثم ارفعي الجزء العلوي من جسدك عن طريق بسط مرفقيك وتقويس ظهرك بشكل عكسي . اجعلي هذه الحركة تصل إلى أقصى حد ممكن بشكل مريح ، وابقي على هذا الوضع لمدة 10 ثوان ، ثم استرخي*​ 

*رفع الصدر*​ 
*



**



*

*ارقدي على بطنك مع وضع يديك تحت ذقنك .*
*ارفعي يديك وقدميك حوالي 2.5 – 5 سم بعيدآ عن الارض ، لا تقوسي ظهرك كثيرآ في هذا الوضع العكسي . ابقي على هذا الوضع لمدة بضع ثوان ، ثم اخفضي نفسك*​ 

*رفعة الجسر*​ 
*



**



*
*



*

*ارقدي على ظهرك مع ثني ركبتيك وجعل ذراعيك إلى جانبك .*
*ارفعي حوضك واردافك ببطء بعيدآ عن الارض ، وابقي على هذا الوضع لمدة 5 ثوان ، ثم اخفضي نفسك .*
*عندما تصبحين أقوى ، حاولي أن ترفعي جذعك حتى تصنعي خطآ مستقيمآ بين ركبيتك وكتفيك*​ 

*صور افضل تمارين للوقاية من آلام الظهر*​

*الثنية الحوضية*​​ 
*



*

*ارقدي على ظهرك مع ثني كبتيك . شدي عضلات بطنك وأميلي الحوض لأعلى حتى يضغط الجزء السفلي من ظهرك على الأرض . ابقي على هذا الوضع لمدة 5 ثواني ، ثم استرخي*​ 

*الطحن البطني الصغير*​ 
*



**



*

*ارقدي على ظهرك مع ثني ركبتيك وجعل ذراعيك متقاطعتين على صدرك . ارفعي رأسك وكتفيك ببطء حتى يصبح لوحا الكتفين مرتفعين على الارض ، لا تثني عنقك . ابقي على هذا الوضع لمدة بضع ثوان ، ثم انخفضي*​ 

*اطالة الورك*​ 
*



**



*

*ارقدي على ظهرك وساقاك مستقيمتان . اثني ساقك اليسرى بحيث تتقاطع فوق اليمنى ، وجاعلة قدمك اليسرى بجوار ركبتك اليمنى ، اضغطي برفق على ركبتك اليسرى نحو الأرض حتى تشعري بإطالة في وركك وردفك الأيسر . ابقي على الاطالة لمدة 10 – 30 قانية ، ثم استرخي . كرري التمرين على الساق اليسرى*​ 

*اطالة العضلات المأبضية*​ 
*



*

*ا**رقدي مستوية على ظهرك وساقاك منثيتان وقدماك الاثنتان على الارض , لفي منشفة أو حبلآ تحت قوس قدمك اليمنى . بينما تحافظين على انحناء بسيط في الركبة ، اجعلي ساقك اليمنى مستقيمة وارفعيها واسحبيها برفق نحو صدرك بقدر المستطاع . ابقي على هذا الوضع لمدة 10 – 30 ثانية ، ثم استرخي . كرري التمرين على الساق الأخرى*​ 
*المصدر : **http://www.6abib.com/a-1194.htm*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورة على المواضيع والمعلومات المفيدة

الرب يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مرسى يا قمر على الصور والتمارين المفيدة 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ومعلومات حلوة 
ميرسى لك كتير مرمورة 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## جيلان (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*تمارينات جميلة مفيدة لاعدة الكمبيوتر الطويلة دى
ميرسى يا قمر على نشاطك ومواضيعك الرائعة*


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع فى غايه الأهميه


شكرا + الرب يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع فى غايه الأهميه


شكرا + الرب يبارككم​


----------



## lion_heart (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات و الصور


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مشكورة على المواضيع والمعلومات المفيدة
> 
> الرب يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك


 


ميرسي لمرورك كليمو

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2009)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مرسى يا قمر على الصور والتمارين المفيدة ​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ​


 


ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل ومعلومات حلوة
> ميرسى لك كتير مرمورة
> المسيح معك ويباركك


 


ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *تمارينات جميلة مفيدة لاعدة الكمبيوتر الطويلة دى*
> *ميرسى يا قمر على نشاطك ومواضيعك الرائعة*


 


ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع فى غايه الأهميه​
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا + الرب يبارككم​


 


ميرسي لمرور حضرتك

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2009)

lion_heart قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات و الصور


 


ميرسي لمرورك ليون

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## white rose (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*تمارين كتير مفيدة

بس ياللي معو آلام بالظهر رح تعملوا مشاكل

يسلموا ايديك مرمورة*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا مرموره 
ميرررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع وتمارين جميلة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الياس السرياني (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي عالمعلومات أختي الغالية
ولو انها للستات بس :beee: ههههه
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك...


----------



## zezza (18 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الاهمية و الافادة 
شكرا مرمورتى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مرمورا على الموضوع الجميل ده

المشكلة فى الكسل 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 نوفمبر 2009)

white rose قال:


> *تمارين كتير مفيدة*
> 
> *بس ياللي معو آلام بالظهر رح تعملوا مشاكل*
> 
> *يسلموا ايديك مرمورة*


 

انا كانت حصلتلي حادثة ووقعت علي ضهري ومن وقتها لما اعمل اي مجهود ضهري بيوجعني جدا

ومع ذلك لازم اعمل رياضة في الاول اه بتتعبني بس بعد كده لما اتعود عليها بتريحني

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا مرموره
> 
> ميرررررسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل كوكو

ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## الروح النارى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جيد *
*الرب يعوض تعب المحبة على المعلومات الحلوة دى*
*باين عليك رياضية وبتحافظى على رشاقتك*
*والتدريبات محتاجة شوية مرونة علشان نعملها *
*أحنا كلنا عندنا مشكلة فى العمود الفقرى*
*والرب هو الشافى *
*أمـــــــــــــين*​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> موضوع وتمارين جميلة​
> ميرسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## عمادفايز (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع دة 
اعتقد انة يهم كل واحد فينا . بس الخبر واخد صيغة المؤنث* :big35:


----------



## marmora jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

elias017 قال:


> ميرسي عالمعلومات أختي الغالية
> ولو انها للستات بس :beee: ههههه
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك...


 

هههههههههههههههههه

لا وممكن الولاد كمان

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (31 ديسمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الاهمية و الافادة
> شكرا مرمورتى
> ربنا يباركك


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا حبي
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marcelino (1 يناير 2010)

*ثانكس يا مراميروووووو*​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس يا مراميروووووو*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا مارو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى خاااااااااااااااااالص معلومات مهمة...
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## happy angel (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ياقمر معلومات مفيدة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ميرسى خاااااااااااااااااالص معلومات مهمة...*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمر معلومات مفيدة*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك ماما هابي
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## Slave For God (2 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
هجربها ان شاء الله 
شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## Mor Antonios (3 ديسمبر 2010)

انا *اعمل هذه التمارين من شهر فاختفت الام ظهري بعد اسبوع، فعلا هي مفيده جدا وانصح الجميع بعملها ثلاث مرات اسبوعيا.*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 ديسمبر 2010)

slave for god قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> هجربها ان شاء الله
> شكرا على المعلومات


 

ميرسي لمرورك
جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 ديسمبر 2010)

mor antonios قال:


> انا *اعمل هذه التمارين من شهر فاختفت الام ظهري بعد اسبوع، فعلا هي مفيده جدا وانصح الجميع بعملها ثلاث مرات اسبوعيا.*


 

كويس جدا
اكيد ده هيشجعنا اوي اننا نجربها
ميرسي لمرورك جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*معلومات حلوة جدا*
*هجرب التمارين*
*مرسي *
*الرب يبارك جهودك *


----------

